# AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen



## Egon139 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Hi,
Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren einen neuen PC zusammengebaut, dabei habe ich den Standard Boxed Kühler mit der vorinstallierten Wärmeleitpaste verwendet. Ich hatte eigentlich nur vor ihn einige Wochen so zu betreiben, aber hab das dann irgendwie aus den Augen verloren.
Jetzt habe ich mir einen neuen Kühler bestellt. Ich habe auch schon vorher gelesen, dass es mit der Standard-Paste oft zu Problemen kommen soll, da diese sehr stark klebt. Das ist nun auch bei mir der Fall, meisten reicht es wohl die CPU etwas zu erhitzen und sie dann durch leichtes Drehen zu lösen, das klappt bei mir aber nicht. Auch nach einer Stunde bei 75°C mit Prime95 lässt sich der gelöste Kühler nicht mal annährend bewegen, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich ihn so lange benutzt habe. 
Hat vielleicht jemand schonmal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, und weiß wie man das lösen kann?

Gruß Egon


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Selbst kenne ich das Problem nicht, aber ich habe schon oft davon gelesen.

Bei meinen Prozessoren die früher dran kleben blieben konnte ich leicht rechts und links bewegen  und mit leichtem Druck dann irgendwann abnehmen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49-PaghfAjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In den Komentare gefällt mir ein Beitrag dazu, denn das würde ich selbst auch vorziehen.



> Das ist kein neues Problem, die Lösung ist ganz einfach.... Nehmt einen Föhn oder Heisluftföhn und macht den Kühler / CPU warm, dann könnt ihr den Spass ohne Probleme lösen.... Bin nun seit 15 Jahren Selbständig und habe schon so einiges erlebt..



Dazu muss der Rechner nicht laufen, einfach mit einem Haarföhn versuchen warm zu machen und dann dabei immer wieder mal versuchen links und rechts zu bewegen.


----------



## Egon139 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort,
hab ich aber auch schon versucht und hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Das kleben bleiben ist für mich normal.
Da die Pins bei AMD absolut glatt, nicht aus reinen Gold sind, diese Pins auf druck gespannt sind, passiert da nicht viel.
Mir ist noch kein AMD Prozessor kaputt gegangen.
Verbogene Pins kann man mit ein Cutter Messer zurück biegen.

Immer hin und her drehen und dabei vorsichtig ziehen.


----------



## pedi (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

lass prime 95 30 minuten laufen, da wird die cpu schön warm. eventuell lässt sich der kühler unter leichten drehbewegungen leichter entfernen.
hatte schon erfolg damit.


----------



## Egon139 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Hab Prime95 jetzt nochmal 1 Stunde lang laufen lassen. Ich hab dann mit verhältnismäßig viel Kraft versucht den Kühler irgendwie lose zu wackeln, hat aber nichts gebracht. Dann hab ich versucht den kühler samt CPU aus dem Sockel zu ziehen, aber das Ding sitzt fest.


----------



## pedi (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

tja dann wirds schwierig.
der halterungshebel ist offen?
machmal zieht man cpu und kühler aus dem sockel, auch wenn der hebel zu ist.
wenns dann auch nicht geht, vermute ich murks beim zusammenbauen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Nimm ein Haarföhn dazu, denn der Küher wird dein Prozessor nicht so heiß werden lassen und dann versuchst du während du aufwärmst den Kühler immer wieder zu bewegen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Vor drei Wochen habe ich den Kühler ebenfalls bei mir entfernen müssen/wollen. Dabei habe ich die CPU gleich mit aus dem Sockel geholt. 
Lies dann witzigerweise total einfach vom kühler lösen, ohne viel kraft.


----------



## BojackHorseman (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

CPU erhitzen und versuchen durch Drehbewegungen zu lösen. Gegen Scherbewegungen sind die Pins durch ihre Menge physikalisch am stabilsten.

Rausziehen führt zum Effekt wie im Video. Die Pins brechen an der Seite ab, an der die CPU beim Abhebeln am festesten sitzt.

Wichtig ist, wenn Du mit dem Fön rangehst, musst Du unbedingt umliegende und natürlich auch den Lüfter abklemmen, da durch dessen Bewegung Spannung entsteht, welche die Hardware beschädigen kann. Die Temperaturen selbst sind kein Problem. Ein Fön erreicht etwa hundert Grad, das hält Hardware einige Zeit durch.


----------



## Egon139 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Hatte alles nicht geholfen, ich hab den Lüfter jetzt vom kühlerblock abmontiert und mit einer Heißluftpistole den Kern des Kühlkörpers erhitzt, zwischendurch immer mal probiert, ob sich langsam was bewegen lässt. Dann hat er sich plötzlich ruckartig gelöst und ich hab dabei einen der Kondensatoren des Mainboards mitgenommen. Die CPU blieb jedoch im Sockel und scheint intakt zu sein. Ich kauf mir dann demnächst einen baugleichen Kondensator und löte ihn dann aufs Mainboard, und dann heißt es hoffen, dass alles funktioniert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*



Egon139 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir dann demnächst einen baugleichen Kondensator und löte ihn dann aufs Mainboard, und dann heißt es hoffen, dass alles funktioniert.


Einen SMD-Kondensator willst Du löten?
Dann viel Spaß.


----------



## BojackHorseman (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Mit einer Heißluftpistole? Empfohlen wurde Dir ausdrücklich ein Haushaltsfön, auch wenn vielleicht nicht jeder Mann einen besitzt.

Ein Fön erreicht etwa 100 Grad Celsius... eine Heißluftpistole bis zu 600!


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Habe bei mir schon mal ein Haarföhn benutzt wenn mir beim befüllen ein Tropfen Wasser mal daneben geht und das kann Gefahrlos im Rechner genutzt werden, da die meisten Bauteile alle 100°C ab können. Den Kühler hätte ich daher damit heiß gemacht, denn der Prozessor kann auch 100°C vertragen und diese Hitze erreicht man im Betrieb nicht und dann wäre vielleicht das Mainboard noch heile.

Dann vielleicht noch vorsichtig mit einer Plastikkarte rein gehen und der Kühler wäre ab.


----------



## gastello (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler lässt sich nicht entfernen*



Egon139 schrieb:


> Hab Prime95 jetzt nochmal 1 Stunde lang laufen lassen. Ich hab dann mit verhältnismäßig viel Kraft versucht den Kühler irgendwie lose zu wackeln, hat aber nichts gebracht. Dann hab ich versucht den kühler samt CPU aus dem Sockel zu ziehen, aber das Ding sitzt fest.



Zieh die CPU nicht ohne die Verriegelung komplett zu öffnen aus dem Sockel. Dazu müßtest Du einmal bei voll geöffneter Verriegelung (Hebel) - über einen leichten Wiederstand (Sicherung) gegen den Hebel drücken. Dann klackt es kurz und die CPU wird freigegeben. Geht nicht wenn der Kühler davor sitzt.

Versuch Dir Isoproanol zu besorgen um den Beton aufzuweichen - kriegt man in'ner Apotheke. Eine kleine Spritze mit Kanüle auch - um es dann dazwischen zu träufeln. Rund um den Sockel etwas Küchenpapier verteilen und dann mit leichten seitlichen Drehbewegungen versuchen - den Kühler abzulösen.


----------

